# horrifying cut. :[



## jokers_kick (Jan 9, 2006)

I got my hair done this weekend...at some old lady place...and got the worst haircut I've ever had. It's bad, I'm not just saying it because its not my style...its not any style. I could have done a better job being blind with a chainsaw. I was crying earlier just cause I don't know what to do. I don't even know what she did...its not any style I've ever heard of before.














help.


----------



## heenx0x0 (Jan 9, 2006)

At first I didn't read what you wrote and I just panned down to your pics. The look on your face said it all!! If your truly not happy with it(and I know your not)you should go back and make them fix it. They'll do it at no charge to you and someone other than the one who messed it up can do it. I think it would be cute if you had them cut off the bottom layer. It will make it have a whole new look to it and I think the bangs are cute the way they are. Well, I hope everything works out for you. Good luck!


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 9, 2006)

why oh why did u go to an old lady [email protected]@@#!!

i would cut off the bottom layer and make it like a fluffy short hair cut! :-D


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 9, 2006)

I agree - go to a different (better) salon and get a short croppy bob. I really think it would suit you. Sorry you had a bad experience


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heenx0x0* 
_At first I didn't read what you wrote and I just panned down to your pics. The look on your face said it all!! If your truly not happy with it(and I know your not)you should go back and make them fix it. They'll do it at no charge to you and someone other than the one who messed it up can do it. I think it would be cute if you had them cut off the bottom layer. It will make it have a whole new look to it and I think the bangs are cute the way they are. Well, I hope everything works out for you. Good luck!_

 
I wish I could :[ I was visiting a friend in Kingman, but I live in Las Vegas. Plus, the only people who work there are over sixty...and I trust no one over sixty with scissors anymore.


----------



## kcrae (Jan 9, 2006)

I would agree, get the bottom layer cut..............  and find a good salon, b/c someone might be able to "fix it" w/ out having to cut a ton of hair.   I've learned the hard way myself.............impatient and just getting my haircut where they could get me in right away.  However, it wasn't a 60 year old lady, so age doesnt matter.  On the same note, a "good" salon doesnt always = a great haircut.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 9, 2006)

before even readin i sympathised with u soo much lol i know exactly what it's like. when i got mine cut (i had longish hair with a few layers nd asked for it to be cut a centimetre shorter and the layers cut shorter) ok what i got left with was short short layers at the bk like loads of them nd the same at the front and a good inch or two cut off. im very overprotective of my hair so i actually started cryin when she was cuttin it nd then wlked off halfway through cos i could see and tell she'd cut loads off but i had some stuck up hairdresser who kept sayin she couldn't understand what was wrong and she'd just done what i asked and it looked the same as before (which is what a wanted didn't want it to look any different really) and then even the manager came in who once before when i had rang up to book an appointment (which was hard to get one with the stylist i wanted because of arrangements and getting there etc) and in the end after about 4 times of me rejecting her times she sed 'i think you better go somewhere else' and hung up   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so this time she was totally unhelpful and they both just stood there looking like there was something wrong with me and i still had to pay after walking out crying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soo it's not as bad as it seems nd woo hair grows


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 9, 2006)

also might seem obvious but i would totally splash out on a top salon to get it re-styled as they can go through everything etc or just go somewhere you trust! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but i do agree with taking off the bottom layer


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah I'm going to my trusty curl up and dye salon haha. I'm not taking chances anymore...Now my hair looks like ferra faucets on crack. ughhh. oh well.


----------



## user3 (Jan 9, 2006)

I will shed a few tears for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I know how it feels to have your hair wacked away! I went to this one supposely "great" salon and the gal wacked all kinds of layers all over my head and I didn't even ask for layers!

Looks like a shorter cut is in order!  Just be glad you have face for it! I don't so I had to deal with it.
See if maybe they can give a 40's bob! That would great on you!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 9, 2006)

Def. get the bottom layer cut off.
I think that that will make it look a bit better.
I feel for ya sister, I went through the same thing last spring.
All, I can tell you is to massage your scalp like a mad woman and to take lots of vitamins.
Hope that helps and again, I feel your pain.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't know if this will help, but how about something like this, making the back fluffy and messy-like?


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't think it looks THAT bad. I think if you straighten and have all the layers lay flat then you'll have a nice fashion mullet! Or if that doesn't turn out to your liking get it cut how Miss Pumpkin illustrated in an angle bob or something like that. Bad haircuts are the worst! I'm getting my hair cut this week, hopefully I'll get lucky!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_I don't know if this will help, but how about something like this, making the back fluffy and messy-like?




_

 
ahhh poor baby i feel for you!!!! but yeah i agree with miss pumpkin with the asymetrical bob,and get it stacked in the back! i always thought you'd look like one of those hot mamma's with the cute choppy bob.i think that'd look nice chicka!


----------



## NICOLE73 (Jan 9, 2006)

You could always get hair extensions until it grows out, if you like longer hair.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 10, 2006)

aw noooo...im so sry i know how you feel, the lady that cut my hair was an old lady too...under my hair she cut it really short and the top of my hair she left it long giving my hair a V-shape (i wanted layers) didnt look like one, it just made my hair really THIN! I mean THHHIIIIINNNNN.  

I agree with the girls, just cut the bottom, Miss Pumpkin example would look good, just make sure you go to a really good salon this time no more old ladies.


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_I don't think it looks THAT bad. I think if you straighten and have all the layers lay flat then you'll have a nice fashion mullet! Or if that doesn't turn out to your liking get it cut how Miss Pumpkin illustrated in an angle bob or something like that. Bad haircuts are the worst! I'm getting my hair cut this week, hopefully I'll get lucky!_

 
yeahhh I just tried straightening it and its worse haha. I'm definitely going for a bob now. Its not so bad right now, I'm leaving the front layers down and putting the rest in a pony...but urghhh I still wish I hadn't wasted my money haha.


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 10, 2006)

I have decided to get a bob. Right now I have most of my hair in a ponytail in back, with my bangs and side layers out. It looks good from the front, so I'm okay right now...I just can't wait to get the rest fixed haha.


----------



## lostcaligirl (Jan 10, 2006)

I think that cut could work with a little razor work and a flat iron. I tend to like choppier cuts so thats why the razor...cut that bottom layer and razor the rest and flat iron the layers with some volume on the top back crown and you'll rock it! Sorry it wasn't the cut you wanted though hun!


----------



## black_crx (Jan 10, 2006)

We would like to see pics.. so we can see "before" (old ladies massacre) and "after" (the rescue)! 

I cut my (hip) long hair short (under the ear) in March 2005 . That was an error - never again! Now I let it grow! I feel with you!!


----------



## litlaur (Jan 10, 2006)

I was prepared to come in here and tell you "It's not that bad," but yeah...I have to agree with you. Bad layers. Mostly the bottom.

A bob will look really cute on you. I don't think I would have been as patient as you. I would have chopped off the bottom myself, then go to a salon for some shape.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 11, 2006)

I like the top part of it, but that bottom layer has got to go. It looks like this person had never done or even heard of a textured cut before. I think the cut Miss Pumpkin posted for you would look great.  Good luck with your next cut, and be sure to post some "after" pics.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 11, 2006)

A bob would really look great.  You look like your about to throwup. I'm sorry this happened! Hey, it kinda looks like a mullet.


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_A bob would really look great.  You look like your about to throwup. I'm sorry this happened! Hey, it kinda looks like a mullet._

 
hahaha it looks like one of those bad mullets...not the good ones haha.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

if you straighten it, that might help the look a little until you get the a-line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just feel lucky that you have the face to pull off any look, even short hair


----------



## Isis (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_You look like your about to throwup. I'm sorry this happened! Hey, it kinda looks like a mullet._

 
LOL you said what I was thinking!
Oh I do feel so bad for this cut though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, I think it's going to have to be cut shorter like you've outlined to fix it.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 14, 2006)

Aww, I think you'd rock the bob cut.  Please post pics when you get it done.  Good luck.


----------

